
“If You’re Building a Startup You Need to Move to Phoenix (Not Silicon Valley)” - pepsimaxxx
http://thoughtcatalog.com/daehee-park-jt-marino/2016/04/if-youre-building-a-startup-you-need-to-move-to-phoenix-not-silicon-valley/
======
eip
Sage advice.

It's hot enough in Phoenix summers that homeless people can't survive there.
So unlike SF you won't have tent cities popping up on the sidewalk in front of
your office. Whether that is a pro or a con is up to you.

